# plow accident



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

got into a plowing accident. i plowed a car out of the way going 20mph. a kid playing with his radio pulled in front of me. i have a 810 blizzard and i hit the car with the left side of my plow to the mid part of his car. the plow seems slower and not as smooth. also it seems to not scrap level anymore. the left side seems to be higher but its hard to tell when you look at it. is this plow messed or what. it looks the same as it did before the accident. is this something the dealer could figure out. the hydraulics gave way on the left side and then maxed out and then pushed the car back. how would insurance pay for something that might only be tweaked.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

well isnt it the kids fault for pulling out in front of you have his insuranse pay for it


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've always heard that rear end collisions are always the guy's fault in the back.. not matter what. Go figure!:yow!:


----------



## GSE (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm no expert in the field of insurance by any means. If it were me, I'd do my best to convince the plow dealer to "total" the plow, if that's even possible. That thing is NEVER going to be the same!


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

The problem may be in the plow mount or truck frame, most newer vehicles have crumple zones that are engineered to accordion or crumple to dissipate the energy of the collision and protect the people inside. The truck and plow need a full inspection. Were is the damage on his vehicle if all rear end it will be hard for you to blame him, if his is on the side and yours front you have a good chance to blame him. Thats why its always good to try and get witnesses names and have a digital camera or phone and start snapping pictures. Any accident reports taken or tickets issued ?? Sounds like no one was seriously hurt major ++++ but get that truck checked out sound like something is tweaked.


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

from your discription it sounds like the sub frame is bent, cutting edge is shot and you might need a new rear hub cap. better go to a blizzard dealer and have them look at it. see if the hydraulics got damaged, or if you did hit hard enough your truck frame could be tweaked. 
if he pulled in front of you, depending on how you hit him it might still be your fault. 
Was a ticket issued?


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

Bummer--Hope it doesn't snow-- I would go to the dealer and have them check it if it were me(plow dealer)--see if the plow hardware bolts tore at the trucks frame. This is where the subframe of plow connects to truck frame--this will give you a good indication if the truck is damaged at all--Report this to your insurence company at once! This doesn't sound like its going to be cheep to fix! JMO


----------



## ratlover (May 5, 2003)

Hope you got an accidednt report? Call his insurance. They have to make you whole. They gota put your truck back to were it was befor the wreck. If your plow got wasted they have to fix it. Let your plow dealer give it a once over and have a bodyshop look your truck over. Stick to your guns. insurance companys will try to screw you. dont take thier first offer especially if they are being dinks about it.


----------



## Mark Witcher (Feb 21, 2004)

I think you bent the truck frame not the plow. I hit a fire hydrant 2 years ago while plowing.The hydrant hit about 12 inches in from the left corner of plow. It didnt do a thing to my Boss superduty ,but tweaked my frame about .75 inches up and back on that side.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

if that happened in my state you would definitely be at fault, the law states that you have to be in control of your vehicle and able to stop or avoid aything in front of you. Obviously it is the jacka$$ kid's fault, but the law is fickle. The best you could hope for is a sympathetic cop to write the report to favor you (been there, done that) in which case the insurance companies are likely to go with what the cop said happened. I assume the police did respond? If so, go to the PD and ask for a copy of the accident report. They usually have to have them completed in ten days, and may charge you a fee to provide you a copy. That way you can at least get an idea of what the insurance companys are going to see. Didn't notice if you said, but do you have plowing insurance? Because I wouldn't count on any help for your plow if your not. Unless it totally goes your way, then the kids insurance ought to buy you a plow. I'd recommend taking it to the Blizzard dealer and getting a written report of the damage to the plow, ins co.s love having things in writing. Maybe the Blizzard rep will see that maybe he can sell you a new plow if he tells them it's totalled, and then he can buy yours for 'parts'. 
I wouldn't however be surprised if your front framerail is bent. That's a whole lot of weight and force concentrated in that one area, plus they are designed to give with the right amount of impact force. Whatever you do, document everything, get everything appraised by professionals and stick to your guns. Ins co.s can be negotiated with, don't take their first offer, if they make one. Best of luck to you.


----------



## daninline (Nov 1, 2004)

You said you hit him with the left side of your plow was he pulling into the lane?
Or were you passing him on the right?
If he was pulling into the lane the he would be a fault for not using care pulling into the lane.

Remember keep it simple when you tell your side of the story and don't change it at all.
also state little things like if you had your head lights on was there snow of there windows.

don't take what they offer till like the 3rd offer.
Also bring it to a good shop and have both ins company's look at it if it's there fault. and fight for everything you can.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

*more info.*

well now that i could explain, i was going through an intersection and the the car was rolling through the intersection coming from the other way. he was turning and i was going strait. as i drove through the intersection, he turned right in front of me. he only made it a few feet past my plow so that when i hit him i caught only the first few feet of his front bumper. his car went back wards and my truck rolled forward about ten foot or so after contact and thats with my brakes on. it was snowing lightly and roads were salted heavy and very wet.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

GSE said:


> I'm no expert in the field of insurance by any means. If it were me, I'd do my best to convince the plow dealer to "total" the plow, if that's even possible. That thing is NEVER going to be the same!


i think the plow is tweaked some way. theres no way to fix it or bend it so that its like it was. im going to try to get a whole new plow and not dick around with parts.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Smack it on the other side and bend that sucker into shape!

:salute:


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

ratlover said:


> Hope you got an accidednt report? Call his insurance. They have to make you whole. They gota put your truck back to were it was befor the wreck. If your plow got wasted they have to fix it. Let your plow dealer give it a once over and have a bodyshop look your truck over. Stick to your guns. insurance companys will try to screw you. dont take thier first offer especially if they are being dinks about it.


yes i got a police report. the first thing this kid said was, who fault was this. i said yours of course. he said, i thought so. i will call his insurance tomorrow. and i will definitely take it to the dealer. i have my truck inspected Friday and that guy will check the truck. i know all about these insurance company's. you have to shoot high to start out. like: i want a new truck and plow, i have night mares in my sleep about driving it and i need mental help because of the accident. then they could talk me down from there. the insurance company will start out with: we will give you touch up paint for your plow.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

Killswitch said:


> Smack it on the other side and bend that sucker into shape!
> 
> :salute:


i just want my 810 back. just like new. only had it for a year. if any thing I'm getting a new one and the insurance company can pick up the old one and smack it back themselves.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

how much do u want for your plow after insurance pays for it?? i'd b interested if the price is right.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

john-boy said:


> how much do u want for your plow after insurance pays for it?? i'd b interested if the price is right.


well, if insurance covers it all the way, i will have to buy back the plow from the insurance company. i could part it out, but that might be too much hassle. but as a whole, i need to find out what the problem is first. don't want to sell johnny boy a piece of crap now. 
i should know in a week or two. which i will be sure to keep everyone updated as i am.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

dont worry about selling me a piece of crap...have never bought a brand new plow yet, just used ones that need my love . I also do contract repair for a local municipality repairing structural damage to plows and plow frames 7'6-12'


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

john-boy said:


> dont worry about selling me a piece of crap...have never bought a brand new plow yet, just used ones that need my love . I also do contract repair for a local municipality repairing structural damage to plows and plow frames 7'6-12'


i should know more in a week or so. its was a great plow but i want to know everything wrong with it so their insurance covers it.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep it as a back up plow or mount it to your 3500 stake body for a complete back up truck. Just replace the A frame on it to be safe.


----------



## golden arches (Oct 30, 2003)

First Time Out said:


> I've always heard that rear end collisions are always the guy's fault in the back.. not matter what. Go figure!:yow!:


Not always true. Most states have an "assured clear distance" statute requiring the car entering the highway to have clear distance to allow the traffic time to avoid them. Problem is having a witness that will support your claim.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok this can not be a plow prob that is a great plow and a little side damage to a car wont mess up that plow.Think about all the abuse it takes curbs speed bumps sewer lids parking stops. I would look more at the truck or mounts but crumple zones now on new trucks suck for plowing its why i wont buy one give me a real frame any time. Try a frame shop and a good inspection on the mounts IMOP...


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

fernalddude said:


> Ok this can not be a plow prob that is a great plow and a little side damage to a car wont mess up that plow.Think about all the abuse it takes curbs speed bumps sewer lids parking stops. I would look more at the truck or mounts but crumple zones now on new trucks suck for plowing its why i wont buy one give me a real frame any time. Try a frame shop and a good inspection on the mounts IMOP...


i took a better look at the plow today and i cant tell if anything is wrong with it. i think its all in the frame of the plow or truck. i will have it on the lift tomorrow because my truck inspection appointment. the way that plow is built and fully welded, it would seem that everything else would brake first and then the plow.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

fernalddude said:


> Ok this can not be a plow prob that is a great plow and a little side damage to a car wont mess up that plow.Think about all the abuse it takes curbs speed bumps sewer lids parking stops. I would look more at the truck or mounts but crumple zones now on new trucks suck for plowing its why i wont buy one give me a real frame any time. Try a frame shop and a good inspection on the mounts IMOP...


not side damage. direct hit to the front of the car. the car went flying back wards and the plow truck rolled forward a bit.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

*update on damage to plow and truck*

had the truck looked at and the frame seems to be OK. i didn't know if theres something i should look for that might be hard to find in order to tell if the truck suffered some damage. after washing the plow, i notice that the "a" frame on the plow was tweaked. it sits a little lower on the left side where the mounts are. also theres a small dent in the left wing where the car hit. it pushed the wing into the plow. every thing looks fine when its on the truck. just plows like i need to adjust the skids below to compensate for the tweakness. called the ins. company of the car owner today. couldn't leave a message because mailbox was full. i tried again at the end of the day and i got through. told them the plow is messed and i am renting a plow truck and i am taking the plow in tomorrow morning to get it fixed or a new one. and also left on my message that they could meet me at the dealer if they wanted. i will have pics and old parts if they cant make it. 
dealer told me the "A" frame costs around 500 bucks. i think this plow is going to be an expensive repair. parts are expensive and i don't even think that includes labor.


----------



## drplow (Nov 7, 2004)

got an estimate on the plow. anything that might have been wrong was getting replaced. total cost, $2000. and tax. being only one year old, i think that this is close to being totaled. the mount and light rack are ok, and all the stuff in the truck also. i paid around 5g for the plow. minus that stuff and installation, how much does this plow cost with just the main plow that comes off the truck?
i also got an estimate for when the sand in the back of the truck pushed against the part of the bed that is just behind the window. bent a little and a dent just under the window. cant see the dent under the window but you could tell the bed is bent. this fix was estimated at $1800. starting out with nothing wrong to start with, is sure adding up.


----------

